# Uwe Onken Tours nicht auffindbar



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte mich mal bei Uwe Onken Tours wegen einer Fahrt nach Neuseeland zwecks Angeln auf die dortigen Riesenaale schlau machen - also einfach mal gucken, was sowas kostet, um so innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre mal eine Reise dorthin zu machen.

Das Problem:
Wenn man nach der Firma sucht, findet man zwar noch einen Norwegenauftritt, aber das wars. Die Hauptseite von Uwe Onken Tours öffnet sich bei mir nicht, ist also offensichtlich offline.

Wisst ihr Rat?#c


----------



## Flatfischer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Uwe Onken Tours nicht auffindbar*

Wahrscheinlich wird die Homepage gerade umgebaut.

Ruf doch einfach unter 0 44 07/97 98 22 an.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Jetblack (31. März 2005)

*AW: Uwe Onken Tours nicht auffindbar*

Lach - In NZ hat mal so ein Sauvieh AKTIV nach mir geschnappt! Der stand im Ufergestrüpp des Abflusses des Lake Kaniere und hatte ein Vorfach aus dem Maul hängen (nicht von mir) - das wollt ich greifen, war aber noch nicht mal mit der Hand im Wasser als der Stinker losschnappte - man hab ich mich erschrocken!!!

Seitdem denke ich: in NZ gibt's bessere Dinge zu tun, als diese Mistviecher zu angeln )

Suchst Du bei Dejanews (jetzt google) - da müßten noch ein paar Aretikel von vor 6-8 Jahren über die Viecher drinstehen ... war irgendwie alt.rec.outdoors.fishing.freshwater oder sowas ...


----------



## Seelachsfänger (31. März 2005)

*AW: Uwe Onken Tours nicht auffindbar*

so viel ich weiss, bietet uwe z.z. keine nz-reisen auf aal an.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Uwe Onken Tours nicht auffindbar*

Das dachte ich mir schon MIST


----------



## Karstein (28. April 2005)

*AW: Uwe Onken Tours nicht auffindbar*

Dafür ist jetzt DAS im Aufbau begriffen  :

http://www.romsdalfjord.de/


----------

